# A composition's



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

Hello,

My names is Paul and I'm from Poland. I have a 15 years old. I play trumpet and grand piano.. I am a young composer.

I want to show you a my compositions. You can find it on my Web-Site http://kapula.rtu.pl

This Web Page is a bilingual.

You can read about me, you can see a score of my composition.

I wuld like that you write your opinion about this tune.

Best wishes,

Paul Kapula.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hi, Paul. Welcome to TC! 

I listened to the mp3, which I thought was pretty nice.


----------



## Eric (Apr 14, 2007)

hey, it says you're into volleyball. That's awesome, it is my favorite sport.

welcome to the forums!


----------



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

Eric  I don't understand you. What do you mean ?


----------



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

Sorry, I wrote this post in a wrong forum.... :/ Moderator, please - move it to suitable a secton of forum.


----------



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

A few day's ago I finished a "Mroczność" ( Darkness )

You can listen it on my site http://kapula.rtu.pl

I'm waiting for some opinion.


----------



## Azathoth (Feb 28, 2007)

Eric means that he also likes volleyball.

I like your compositions.

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Mr Salek (Apr 11, 2006)

Can anyone point out the siginificance of a pregnant composer?


----------



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

A siginificance   ?


----------



## Maestronrp (May 24, 2007)

check out this new hot artist http://www.digstation.com/AlbumDetails.aspx?albumid=ALB000005789

here is Nicks Bio!!! www.myspace.com/maestrosproject


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Before clicking that Myspace link, I never realized that Wolfgang Amade Mozart had his own Myspace page, although now that I think about it, it seems rather obvious that he would...

I feel behind the times


----------



## pk-k (May 13, 2007)

Maestronrp ! Thanks for link


----------

